# Non-Amazon Alexa device



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It's called the Triby:

http://www.amazon.com/Triby-Alexa-Enabled-Portable-Speaker-Speakerphone/dp/B013DJSKKQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1462077646&sr=8-1&keywords=triby

I hadn't heard of this before, or seen a mention on the Kboards (maybe I just missed it).


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmmmm.    It's almost, not quite, heading in the direction of an Echo?  It's third party.  Looking at the Amazon web page, it strikes me as an Echo for Europe?  (Can Echo be used in Europe?)  When I clicked on the link and read the address, I thought it would be Amazon.co.uk.  Or am I totally wrong about Triby being a device for Europe.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it's selling from Amazon.com, and is available for me to buy...

They say, at the bottom,



> Triby is one of the first Alexa-enabled third party devices. In addition to giving you access to a world of possibilities with the Alexa Voice Service:


I wonder if Amazon is licensing use of the Alexa Voice services. It also shows the device as one of the Amazon Startup businesses.

Betsy


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

The Trilby was displayed at CES along with other 3rd party devices incorporating Alexa voice services. Amazon has made Alexa available to 3rd party developers, although I believe they have withheld the use of the wake-up word and require some other trigger (eg, button press). This is also how some people have built their own Echo/Tap like device with a Raspberry Pi - but it requires the press of a button rather than a wakeup word.

http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/7/10719202/amazon-alexa-ces-2016-takeover-smart-home


----------

